# Tropheus Murago "Green"



## BobbyG (Jan 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any really good quaility photos they could post here.I'm buying 20 next week and would like to see better photos than im finding on google.all the green varient I see are more like a brownish color.anyone who keeps this species please post them here.thanks in advance.Happy Holidays 8)


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Check the profile that this site offers:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1917

jeff


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Every time I see Klaus' pictures of this fish - I want them!

http://www.trophs.com/index.php?showtopic=18

They are also referred to as Moba II.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Those guys we call Murago yellow 8)


----------



## BobbyG (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Guys.those are better pictures than i found on the net.thanks again..........


----------



## shorinryu (Jan 31, 2005)

ddaquaria said:


> Every time I see Klaus' pictures of this fish - I want them!
> 
> http://www.trophs.com/index.php?showtopic=18
> 
> They are also referred to as Moba II.


They are great - maybe I should post some pictures of them :lol:


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Sep 1, 2002)

Consider yourself lucky Bobby, Muragos are spectacular and have been quite difficult to locate up until the last year or so (due to internal strife at the Tanganyika collecting point). Take pics when they settle in 

Nice way to start the new year!


----------



## BobbyG (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks Brad I sure will.by the way I'm buying them from Tyrone from TNT (site sponcer).I've bought from Tyrone plenty of times so im sure they will be really nice...Happy New Year Every One...........


----------



## TNT Cichlids (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Boobby

here is a old picture of my greenface at 4"

http://www.tntcichlids.com/New_Pics/200 ... Murago.jpg


----------



## lou99 (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone have videos of Greens? 
more pics/info would be appreciated. thanks


----------

